

Roles of a modern product designer (consumer tech) - yichenw
http://www.tumblr.com/edit/27157308757?redirect_to=%2Fblog%2Fyichenwang%2Fdrafts

======
davebees
This is the link you're looking for:
[http://yichenw.com/post/27157842052/roles-of-a-modern-
produc...](http://yichenw.com/post/27157842052/roles-of-a-modern-product-
designer-consumer-tech)

------
yichenw
Ahh that's right, thanks davebees. I realized that there's no way to edit link
on HN...

